# New to this



## countrygurl318 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi I've posted here before because I was trying to learn about nutrition but now I have that down. Lol or at least I think. Now I'm wanting to learn about workouts. Where would I start or can someone tell me a good workout routine? Should I do an everyday kinda workout or 3.day full body? In currently cutting with a low Carb and high fat diet. And does cardio have to be a priority (I'm an ex smoker)


----------



## bugman (Nov 7, 2014)

ok, i'll take a stab at this.  but for the record.. i'm an idiot..  if you want to lose bodyfat, then yes, i'd say cardio is a must.  but dont forget about gaining lean muscle also.  cardio burns calories during exercise and for a short while afterwards.  lean muscle burns calories ALL THE TIME.   if you are just starting out, i'd say find a general conditioning routine and let it fly.  remember, if the weight is to heavy, you'll end up hurt and you wont continue your training.  sometimes a modified bodyweight exercise is just what your body needs to get started.   and if i'm wrong, i'm sure the guys and gals here will let us both know.  but i'm willing to learn more if they are willing to teach.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 7, 2014)

countrygurl318 said:


> Hi I've posted here before because I was trying to learn about nutrition but now I have that down. Lol or at least I think. Now I'm wanting to learn about workouts. Where would I start or can someone tell me a good workout routine? Should I do an everyday kinda workout or 3.day full body? In currently cutting with a low Carb and high fat diet. And does cardio have to be a priority (I'm an ex smoker)



There are many good beginner workouts out there. Anything that has you focusing on the big compound movements (squat, bench press, deadlifts, press, rows, etc) and getting stronger will be good. Some programs are better than others but beginners can make progress doing almost anything. I'm a fan of Starting Strength for beginners bc it eliminates the fluff and bullshit and focuses on getting you a good baseline of strength from which you can branch off from and focus on other goals. 

For fat loss cardio does NOT have to be a priority. Diet is the single greatest factor in weight loss. You can get results without any cardio at all even. Having said that, cardio can be good for you as a means of burning extra calories, increasing your conditioning and aerobic/anaerobic capacity, as well as it being good for your heart, something an ex-smoker would probably be interested in. 

Good luck


----------



## mickems (Nov 7, 2014)

^^^^^SS 5x5


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 7, 2014)

Plus light lifting, especially legs, will burn calories POST workout.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 7, 2014)

Squats and deadlifts at a minimum.  Alongside cardio.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 9, 2014)

Here love. This is a routine I have most my female clients do. It works well and has variations. 

Most important thing is to try and learn proper technique. Add a rest day between each workout.

You can do cardio 30min post workout and on rest days


Women's training routine

Day 1

Legs
Rest in between sets and exercises for 2-5 minutes finish them all in that order in approximately 1hour 

Hack squats: 4x15, deep
Squats: 4x15
Superset squat jumps into  split squats, (super sets are done consecutive) 15-20 squat jump and 15-20 split squats.  (Full range of motion; deep) (YouTube them)
OR leg press 4x12-15
Lunges: 3x20
Lying leg curls: 3x20
Calf raises (seated or standing): 3x20

Day 2

Chest and back
Seated Rows superset with push-ups: 3x20/Push-ups 3x20
Feet on bench or bosu ball if you can for push-ups. 
Front pull downs: 3x15-20
One arm dumbbell press off bosu ball OR chest incline press.
One are dumbbell row: 3x20
Seated machine flyes: 3x20

Abdominals/core
Plank bosu ball crunches (in push-up position) (use YouTube)
Superset with bosu ball plank step offs. Uni lateral. 15-max each

Hyper extensions or reverse hyper extensions, superset with cable crunches or V crunch if you can.  
V crunch; Lay on your back and simultaneously crunch while you leg raise; touch hands to toes) 15-max each.

Day 3
Shoulders/arms
Military press: 3x20
Dumbbell side lateral or machine side lateral raise:s 3x20
Bent over lateral raises, off bench, 3x20 or rear delt fly machine

Arms
Bicep curls superset with tricep extensions (any variation), 20 reps. 

Cable curls with rope superset with rope push downs; Any variations: 3x20

Abdominal core blast

 all done consecutively as one giant set (YouTube these)
Contra lateral hand to toe touch
Contra lateral elbow to knee crunch
Then into bosu ball step off 
Then into plank and hold for as long as you can.
Aim for 8-15 reps in each 

Repeat that 1-2 times.


Cardio after each workout 30 min

On non workout days 30 min


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

Great post bro. Passed this on to the wife.


----------

